# "Your payment method is invalid".



## chessguy

Why am I getting that message when I try to book a trip as a passenger?

Tried 3 times, same message. I use the debit card daily. Have input the numbers 3 times.


----------



## unPat

Try lyft . They don't do a credit check.


----------



## chessguy

Don't understand. They do credit checks on the riders? The Debit card has plenty of money on it, so I don't understand.


----------



## unPat

Try different card or PayPal. Or call this number 800-353-8237


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

chessguy said:


> Why am I getting that message when I try to book a trip as a passenger?
> 
> Tried 3 times, same message. I use the debit card daily. Have input the numbers 3 times.


Uber doesn't like your bank card for some reason.

It might be temporary, it might be permanent.

You can try a different method of payment,

If that's all you have,


----------



## UberMurphy

If it isn't a bank debit card and it's a prepaid card like the one you buy from a store and you have to load money on it, then Uber won't accept it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

chessguy said:


> Why am I getting that message when I try to book a trip as a passenger?
> 
> Tried 3 times, same message. I use the debit card daily. Have input the numbers 3 times.


This happened to me. Card was otherwise fine, plenty of credit. I just put in a different card, chalked it up to uber incompetence.


----------



## uberebu

They accept credit cards and Visa/MC Debit cards. Notice that neither of those are debit cards alone.

An ATM or debit card and those cards you fill up at UberMart are the same. 

Whatever you call the card you are using it has to have your name on it AND a Visa/MC logo. If it's missing either of those two items, it's not a card that Uber will accept.

So is everyone else here paid Uber Customer Support? Or are they getting that for free now too?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uberebu said:


> They accept credit cards and Visa/MC Debit cards. Notice that neither of those are debit cards alone.
> 
> An ATM or debit card and those cards you fill up at UberMart are the same.
> 
> Whatever you call the card you are using it has to have your name on it AND a Visa/MC logo. If it's missing either of those two items, it's not a card that Uber will accept.
> 
> So is everyone else here paid Uber Customer Support? Or are they getting that for free now too?


It can be American Express or Discover also. But as I pointed out above Uber is a TECHNOLOGY company, so who knows what's going on?


----------



## Tihstae

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This happened to me. Card was otherwise fine, plenty of credit. I just put in a different card, chalked it up to uber incompetence.


When it comes to Uber never attribute to incompetence what can be explained away by malice.

Yes, just the opposite of how the rest of the world works.


----------



## chessguy

They emailed me back. They had a temporary hold on it. All is well now. Thanks all!


----------

